# Special Educational Needs



## MeanMom (Oct 8, 2010)

I've just had an email from K's new school confirming they will be putting her on their SEN register, and sending me a draft 'Individual Education Plan'. All fine by me (any help gratefully accepted etc etc, lol). The issue I have with it is that diabetes is not mentioned as a special educational need, only the vision problems she has as a result. 
Is diabetes a 'special need'? We're new to this, but if poor eyesight is, then why not diabetes? She will get extra time to do assessments exams etc, but surely anyone with diabetes has a special need for extra time if they are high or low during a test? K had an assessment last week during which she had a hypo. If she had not been given the extra time because of her eyes, she would not have finished the test. 
K's specialist is hopeful that her cateracts (sp?) will not need surgery, but either way her eyes may be 'fixed' enough for her not to qualify for the SEN register for them. What happens if she has a hypo during a 'real' exam?
Does anyone else have experience of SEN, please?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 8, 2010)

I wouldnt say its a special need for me, but everyone copes differently........I have no experience with these things though..........well SEN, I went through high school, college and uni with diabetes

A good idea when sitting exams is to have hypo treatment there........dyslexic individuals are allowed extra time, is that the kind of thing you are reffering too........?


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 8, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> ........dyslexic individuals are allowed extra time, is that the kind of thing you are reffering too........?



Yes. K took her assessment in a room on her own with someone who is dyslexic, but only because of her eyes. I am concerned that if and when her eyes improve she will no longer qualify for 'special' treatment. She always has her hypo treatments with her, but it takes time to feel well again and be able to concentrate.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 8, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Yes. K took her assessment in a room on her own with someone who is dyslexic, but only because of her eyes. I am concerned that if and when her eyes improve she will no longer qualify for 'special' treatment. She always has her hypo treatments with her, but it takes time to feel well again and be able to concentrate.



I agree, and for this reason I see no problem in obtaining this time, if needed, without being formally registered as someone with special needs.......

Could you speak to someone at the school?


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2010)

There's a distinction between special education needs, which are particularly related to things like vision, hearing & concentration, and special medical needs, such as diabetes, asthma etc. So, don't panic, she'll get the adjustments she needs, although it does often take some demanding. 
Equally, as children get older, they may need less special treatment eg many of us have gained university degress withou need any special adjustments, although it's good to know they're a possibility if needed.


----------



## bev (Oct 8, 2010)

Diabetes is classed as a disability and therefore within the school environment it is classed as 'special needs'. This is a positive thing and you should be happy that it is. It means that in future when she is having exams and tests you will be allowed to ask for her to re-take them if her bg levels were out of range or very high and very low as this interrupts concentration.

It gives protection to the child within the school and means that they cannot discriminate against her for any reason or they are in breach of the DDA and EA. It also means that school trips etc have to be organised properly by the school and a first aider always available to go to support your daughter.Bev


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks - but my point was that her diabetes is NOT being classed as a special need , just her eyesight problems. 

I think her diabetes disrupts her education far more than the eyesight problem 

Should I be asking for her diabetes to be classed as a 'special education need' on the education plan they have drafted (it isnt at the moment)? Do other people have these for diabetes?


----------



## Cate (Oct 8, 2010)

This is ~20 years ago, but I had a hypo during one of my GCSE exams.  I treated it, and informed the teachers invigilating at the time.  I wasn't allowed extra time during the exam (it hadn't been arranged in advance) but the school informed the exam board, and it was taken into consideration during the marking.  I *think* the school had to provide examples of classwork/predicted grades etc to back it up, but I'm not sure.

I never had it treated as a disability, but then the DDA didn't exist way back when


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 10, 2010)

yes is a special needs and graham is on school action plus and on achievement for all program he had one to one teacher and now has his own TA


----------

